# Another 5.5 Gallon simple planted tank with petrified woodscape



## clock906

My 2nd Planted Tank  
It's been almost a month since it has been planted and the HC growth was much better than I had expected.

No fish or shrimp yet, so I don't have to worry about co2 level or overdosing excel or fertilizer.


----------



## Tabatha

clock906 said:


> No fish or shrimp yet, so I don't have to worry about co2 level or overdosing excel or fertilizer.


Sweet little tank! Is there any die-off after you add fish/shrimp and reduce the ferts?


----------



## clock906

Thanx

haven't add any fish/shrimp yet, will probably do that in 1-2 weeks

I don't think the fert. would be a problem, but the Co2 level now will likely kill everything in the tank since there is no surface water movement. I will probably move the filter outflow to the create surface movement once the fish are in.

I think the high co2 and excel really keep the algae away tho. There is no sign of any algae despite the long lighting schedule (12-14 hrs per day).


----------



## hojimoe

wow, amazing looking, i love the petrified wood, never thought of that!


----------



## clock906

Update: mmm...one more week before putting in the fish/shirmp?

let's hope menagerie will have something interesting this week!!


----------



## XbrandonX

That looks great. I love ground cover type plants.. 

I don't have anything like that in my 90 but at some point I'd love it to be rolling green hills with big bushes in the corner.. once I get the hang of plant care and dosing maintenance it I'll redo my tank  

Yours looks great, keep updating, I love the progress.


----------



## planter

That is going to look fantastic once it fills in. 

Nice job.


----------



## MrAL

Nice! Love that HC. If you ever trim that or have some extra for sale, PM me I'll buy them all =D lol. Good luck with that.


----------



## koopagurl

May I ask...how did you plant the HC cuba, and what kind of substrate is it? I bought some potted ones a few days ago, so I'm not sure how it will grow out.


----------



## ameekplec.

Try planting it by dividing the pot into about 6 - 8 portions and then plant it into the substrate 1 inch apart. Mind you, it helps if you can cut the floss underneath too, so it's easier to keep it in the substrate. Try using scissors or just tear it apart with your hands. Keep the column of floss intact as it will make it easier to keep the HC down and keep it from getting uprooted too easily (especially if you have plecos and the like).


----------



## koopagurl

hmm yeah i did something like that  . when i cut them, some floated on top and i have no idea how to plant those. i heard about the HC uprooting when they form runners too, so hopefully they will stay (i have regular gravel and river gravel on top).


----------



## clock906

MrAL said:


> Nice! Love that HC. If you ever trim that or have some extra for sale, PM me I'll buy them all =D lol. Good luck with that.


I actually had a pot of HC (see pic-> pot diameter is about 3.5") that was uprooted or trimmed from my other tank and I was planning to trade or give it away. But I left it in a .5L cup with about 1ml excel for 2 days...and everything turned into a dark dull green color, like it was dying...  
I am letting it flow in this tank right now and it is actually recovering slowly (most of the stem turn back to the normal bright green, but the leafs are still in the dark dull green color)
I still have another very small amount (10-20 stems) that got uprooted in healthy condition if anyone wants them


----------



## clock906

koopagurl said:


> May I ask...how did you plant the HC cuba, and what kind of substrate is it? I bought some potted ones a few days ago, so I'm not sure how it will grow out.


I tried 2 methods of planting and both have so far worked well..
This tank I started with very little HC, so I basically planted them stems by stems. Planting them angled / horizontally also helps them root later (as opposed to planting them straight up)
The other tank I have (here http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3160&page=4), what I did was basically put a big clumps of HC on the substrate and weight it down with some substrate. The root will eventually find its way to the substrate

btw substrate is this tank is flourite black sand (with regular flourite black at the bottom)
the other 3 gallon tank has just flourite black regular


----------



## clock906

HC pretty much filled
I got 5 tetra from a LFS, originally thinking they were ember tetra, but it turns out they are actually red phantom tetra. (they didn't have the black color fin at the LFS, possibility due to stress)

They are about 3cm long now, but they can grow up to 6cm so I am not sure if I can keep them in this tank. They school nicely whenever they see me enter the room tho  

I also throw the 4 amano shrimp from the 3g tank to this tank. They cleared up the fuzzy algae on the HC within a day!

Also got 4 orange shrimp from LFS.


I originally wanted a very plain clean tank, but now that the tank is filled, I want something with more "scape" and variety..


----------



## hojimoe

looking really good! I know the feeling of wanting to scape a plain tank and fill with livestock...I keep doing that :\ lol


----------



## Sunstar

that's a good idea. Claude digs up my gloss o all the time... I think I'd like HC... I think I'd like any plant actually... I got his love of green things.


----------



## clock906

Long time no update
Just did a trim on the right side only
added downoi 2 months back..


----------



## FishyCracker

That is some great growth, really nice to see the progress over time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## simsimma

Great tank,
love the thick carpet!


----------



## pat3612

That looks great Clock


----------



## Nagimao

Hey Clock,

Great looking tanks =) You've inspired me to finally start my planted tanks.

Can I ask where you get your rimless/trimless tanks?


----------



## clock906

thanx for comments guys

The rimless tank were purchased from PJ pets in yorkdale
I am actually look for some more of the same tank, but ever since yorkdale's PJ closed, I couldn't find it anywhere else. (The other Pj locations don't seem to carry them)

I did find some at lucky aquarium in pacific mall, but then they are the smaller 3g size.


----------



## Shattered

Amazing looking tank, that's some good looking growth.

edit: I was going to edit that comment but I think I'll let it stand.


----------



## Nagimao

Yea I was at Lucky's this past weekend, too bad their tanks are small. I'm in the market for some 5 Gallon trimless. I was just at Menagerie on Monday, Harold has 2 x 5 Gallon right now, I'll be heading there next week because he's getting a shipment of PC lights that go with the tanks, so I can get everything in one shot, I'll PM you if you want if I can find anything.


----------

